# R32 GTR with Greddy T88 turbo



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

my name is Robert, I live in the Netherlands. In the past I owned quite some Japanese sportscars, and the ones worth mentioning are a 500hp 1995 Impreza STi and a 500hp 1993 Supra MK4. Recently I traded the Supra for a Skyline R32 GTR which is said to have a Trust/Greddy 2.8L stroker engine. I don't know if it really is a stroker engine because I did not open the engine yet, but what I do know it pushed 700+hp @1,5bar on a Superflow dyno.

Specs of the car I do know:

- white 1992 R32GTR imported from Japan

- R34 GTR wheels with Toyo Proxis tyres
- R34 GTR seats with Sparco belts
- R34 GTR gold-colour Brembo brakes 
- Nismo suspension arms
- Ohlins cilovers
- Hicas lockbars 

- Trust/Greddy 6-speed dogbox
- HKS flywheel/triple plate clutch

- Trust/Greddy T88 turbo-kit
- Trust/Greddy fuelrail
- Trust/Greddy oilcatchtank 
- Denso topfeed 1000cc injectors 
- ATI crank-damper
- Sard FPR
- Endless R intake with 90mm throttlebody
- HKS 4inch catback
- HKS 4inch airfilter
- Blitz FMIC
- Splitfire coilpacks
- 2 fuelpumps (brand unknown)

- custom aluminium radiator
- custom battery-box
- Nismo clocks and gaudes
- Autronic PnP ECU 
- HKS TwinPower amplifier
- Defi's gauge-set
- Zeitronix wideband


































I allready saw there is many info on this forum, so I'm sure I will have a good time here.:chuckle:


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Very clean car ..Love the ol school 78,s and 88,s 

Gaz


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

mmmmmmmm nice


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks well


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car!:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I know this R32 from Skylineclub.nl and it should be quite fast I think!


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

awsome spec


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

very Nice engine bay!


----------



## GTRacer (Sep 25, 2005)

hi, is the turbo a T88-34D or T88-33d?

any idea on cams duration in-ex-and mm lift/head spec?

do you have dyno sheet?

thanks


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

The turbo is a T88-34D. I got no info on the cams unfortunately.

This is the dyno-sheet, this was at 1,5bar.


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that a recent build buddy looks fresh as ..

cheers Gaz


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Ghaha, thanks! I really don't have any data on the engine itself, it looks fresh because of the new intake and polished compressor-housing which was put in here in Holland. Part of the engine-bay was resprayed also.


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

nice spec you got there .T88 with dog :bowdown1:box
what is the 1/4 mile


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks all! Maybe I put her up for the 1/4mile this year at the races.:chuckle:


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah ..looks fab ..who fitted the Turbo kit ? 

Cheers Gaz


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Turbokit was also fitted when the car was imported from Japan. Here in Holland the compressor-housing and intake-pipe was polished.


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Currently there is a stock 5speed GTR gearbox fitted, and the dogbox is partly overhauled.


----------

